# My first aircraft artwork....



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 26, 2007)

Opinions please  thanks guys


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,
Excellent mate.I like it the most.Waiting for others.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good work...keep them coming


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2007)

Interesting. I like the way you set up the lighting and contrasts. Nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking great mate, keep 'em coming!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 26, 2007)

Very, very cool 8)


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 26, 2007)

You may be on to something.. "Impressionistic Warbird Art"..
There's tons of people creating great realistic stuff but I've never seen ultra stylized stuff.

The contrast and colors can really evoke the violence and desperation of the moment... I'd like to see it stylized even more!

great job...


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow so many replies! im really touched. thankyou all for your great comments. I really didnt know how id be recieved!

I will do more work for the forum... got some ideas - never know. This MIGHT be a one-off piece, but who knows! 

Basically the only photographic element is the plane itself - which was in black and white - and then all the sparks, flames, rain, lights and colour was added in by me.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2007)

Really nice!!! Those effects really give a sense of movement! Keep it coming!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 26, 2007)

ok so heres number 2.... its not quite the same.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome number 2 - like it better than the 1st!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats great looking! You got the perspective right!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 26, 2007)

thats actually a model Mosquitoman made... just thought it looked cool!


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking great!
What are the 2 fighters above the Junkers 88?
What's next on the list?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2007)

Well done PB202.


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2007)

8)


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

not sure what plane to do next.... any suggestions guys?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2007)

Fw 190A, of course.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm with Wurger! Bodenplatte, early morning! 8)


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

new one while i work on the 190a. hope this lives up...




sorry its a 'modern' plane.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks great!
Hows about a Walrus or a Wellington next?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm also with MM.Wellington over France at night.


----------



## v2 (Aug 28, 2007)

"Polish- 307sq" Defiant in night over Exeter...


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

new one - handley-page hampton on a bombing run.





thanks for the suggestions - ill get right on them!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2007)

peterbruce2002 said:


> new one - handley-page hampton on a bombing run.



This one is my favorite 8) 

Keep 'em coming  

TO


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 29, 2007)

I say, they are really jolly good, aren't they?

How about a He 219 doing some underhand stalking, but with a alert Lanc starting to corkscrew, what?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

woah... shall have to consider that grand idea for a moment - sounds tricky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

Holy (censored)! Looks awesome mate, really great!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

Holy cow indeed. Actually i think this all shows i havent perfected an individual style yet! everyones kind comments are so much appreciated and very well recieved... ! thasnkyou all, and keep watching this topic!


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are soo awesome, you got skill!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 29, 2007)

peterbruce2002 said:


> new one - handley-page hampton on a bombing run.



Really nice....keep em coming.
But do you mean Handley Page Hampden ?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

im not a plane buff, i apologise for little errors like these! 
yes, i do mean Handley Page Hampden...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent work PB2002.What a graphic application do you use for that?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 30, 2007)

photoshop CS2, and a bit of Illustrator... oh and even some scans from my hand-drawn pencil work... but i couldnt tell you where ive used it in each pic! So many layers!
- that last one of the bombing run ended up being made up of 34 layers. (each layer being a different element of the image e.g. smoke, fire, rain, gunshots, gun flashes, sky, that sinking boat which was floating just fine on the original image)


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 30, 2007)

and another.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 30, 2007)

peterbruce2002 said:


> im not a plane buff, i apologise for little errors like these!
> yes, i do mean Handley Page Hampden...



No worries.....
I just thought it might be something I havent heard of...!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2007)

Photoshop is a very good application, I use Polish ver.7.0 CE.Unfortunately, this version doesn't have some options that CS2 has.As far as Adobe Illustrator is concerned I haven't had any opportunity to use so far.This B-17 looks like being painted with crayons and looks really great.Keep your working on.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 31, 2007)

im so glad you said 'crayons' - cos thats the effect i wanted. really hoped to come somewhere between a photo and a hand-drawing.


more to come. Different stuff!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 31, 2007)

heres something a little different, although the colour palette is still the same


----------



## kitin (Sep 3, 2007)

i like your 2nd artwork...looks great especially the light effects


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, I like that one too.  thanks for your comment!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 4, 2007)

NEW ONE
"Warfield Photographer"


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice one!
Your Hampden's the best so far IMO. though.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah well. watever


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Peter. 

I really like the B-17 "Flying Fortress" on fire. It rocks! ^^


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 5, 2007)

shame its on fire though eh! thanks alot. wats ur fav plane?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres a new one of the Saab Draken - always liked Saab's aircraft....


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very clever use of light shade - I like them!


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice one of the Saab Draken, Peter!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 8, 2007)

This one (besides the B-17 on fire) is my favourite out of all of your pics, Peter


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 8, 2007)

finally! i mean, im really trying here, but its hard to better yourself all the time yaknow!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the Draken the best. I always liked Saabs as well.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

hey, aggie - are those your photos in your sig? really amazing!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. They are pretty amazing though! I never thought to give credit to the photagraphers. The Heritage pic was taken by Richard Seaman, off his website at aircraft wallpaper. Lots of great pics there. I think the A-10 pic is from airliners.net.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow. Just Incredible!

The Bombing run artwork just blew me away! 
The B-17 on Fire is amazing as well!


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

As someone highly immersed in this subject matter, I have to say it is different, and refreshing. I may experiment in digital land one day. The commercial market is however, fairly formulaic - not that one has to aim for that.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2007)

Impressive stuff Peter!


----------

